# Does Boone, NC - Really not have tipping in the App?



## MountainMan2014 (Sep 30, 2018)

First night driving I did 20 trips - receive 20 "5 star ratings" but no tips

I googled it and read something that Tipping is only in 121 cities

2nd night I was taking with some Paxs and they told me they see it in their apps

So is Uber just pocketing that cash - or Tipping is really that nonexistant?

On my 11 trips on Night 2 - I did get $65 in cash tips - so that made up for it


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

On Uber it’s not unheard of to get 20 fares with zero in tips.


----------

